#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 肉球蓋印處 >  >  好久沒出現了= =a~

## 豹冰

哎呀呀....約半年沒來...感覺上好像有八百年沒出現了= =~~
自從老師開始訓練儲備選手開始 連週末都沒空玩了呢= =~~
不知道各位獸大是不是把我從垃圾裡清掉了= =a"
這半年來...可以說發生很多事...也能說什麼事都沒發生....
只要不去想 什麼事都跟我無關....但是很難不去想....畢竟攸關我未來的幸福= =~
終於要高三囉~記得國中的升學壓力沒放在眼裡...
高中的升學不知道小豹能不能也以平心看待= =~~
目前除了練圖...其餘課業都成擺著讓他濫的態度= =a"
真為自己的未來擔憂阿............偏偏我又是勤勞不起來的獸..................
真是受不了我自己阿= =a~~
說道受不了......最近質量快要破80KG囉=Q=!!
暑假只會更高吧........(小豹的迴圈:立志減肥>運動>很累>很餓>吃更多>更肥...)
不去減肥至少還能維持不變= ="(天音:誰來就就這隻懶豹吧.......)
恩.....因為是偷閒上來留言 也沒太多時間去關心各位獸大發生啥事....
所以........我也不知道要說什麼= =a(別咬我XD)
祝各位獸大事事順心囉^^"

----------


## Kazel

真的是很久不見=X=
儲備選手是啥?
高三........=A=....苦阿=A=

----------


## 契

埃~~(茶) <==怎麼好像老頭子

升高三阿...
我也要升高三了說
感同身受阿~~
目前狀態...持續頹廢中...盡力保持不被當狀態
迷知音:"棍!" 給我振作! 目標是國立大學!國立大學有沒有聽到!

說到體重(命中要害)
正在嘗試保持體重的穩定下降
1KG Per 3 week
控制飲食比較實在
而且減重是要慢慢來的
俗話說的好: 瘦得快，回胖得也快
共免之 ><a

----------


## wood

學期快結束了
終於要跟高一快樂的生活說掰掰了...
暑假可以好好利用...做做些自己喜歡的事
當然也別忘記複習以前的科目
不然高三會很辛苦(學長的經驗傳承)

減重的話....
主要在於....減少攝取熱量.....增加運動量

減少攝取熱量主要是減少醣類的攝取量(肉跟蔬菜照吃)
最好是一天一點的慢慢減少...
一次少太多反而會更餓

人類主要是消耗三種飲養素取得能量
醣類...脂肪...蛋白質...

當醣類不足時,身體就會開始消耗脂肪作為能量
腹部因為是儲存脂肪的地方所以會先瘦

吃肉減肥法就是只攝取蛋白質連脂肪都不攝取(瘦得更多)

增加運動量....
也是採漸進式....
每天作30分鐘
如果不喜歡跑步的話就用快走吧...
其實運動可以抑制食慾
好像跟小腸的蠕動有關...

不要去吃什麼減肥藥..減肥茶的
瘦不下來又傷身體
如果減肥藥真的有用的話那世界上就沒有胖子了....

----------


## HakuSunma

其時說到要減重
升上大學自然就會瘦了~

對我來說減重很殘酷無情

壓力與憂鬱會在不知不覺中 明顯的削弱體重與神色 ,健康也會出現問題

然而有一句話是說:"心寬體胖" => 快快樂樂的活著是一種幸福

自從上了大學後   體重就不增反減
大學生真的很快樂嗎?!  我常常這樣問我自己
自己也許不快樂,但是看到身旁的人快樂
一切都是值得的^^

----------


## 蒼空之鷹

小黑豹 長大了~!! ：3 
好像也變壯哩耶

----------


## 豹冰

心寬體胖....這點我也想過~
消極接受也是很幸福的~~
但是為了不讓未來的體重影響了健康進而壞了快樂...
所以我還是決定要減肥= ="
至於減肥方法阿....我同學提供的比較白目............................
一天幫自己diy三次 一星期能瘦5kg= =|||||||||
阿~~~別咬我>w<~~~~

----------


## Fenrir

不要真的用 蛋白質釋放減肥法 阿...除非你認為已經用不到了或是施主有那個體力...(老實說很傷腎的XD)

----------


## wood

至於減肥方法阿....我同學提供的比較白目............................
一天幫自己diy三次 一星期能瘦5kg= =|||||||||

..............................
你同學大概不曉得三滴血換一滴精的道理....
一天太多次除了很累...
對未來似乎也會有影響.....

----------


## 契

> 至於減肥方法阿....我同學提供的比較白目............................
> 一天幫自己diy三次 一星期能瘦5kg= =|||||||||
> 阿~~~別咬我>w<~~~~


確定...?
雖然一滴精十滴血，這個道理是不正確的
但是為了你爾後婚姻家庭的幸福美滿
最好不要，因為有很多方法比這個有效太多了

例如:不知不覺滿頭大汗法(某某物理老師的減肥法，本獸正在使用，效果還不錯)
找一件能讓你很投入的事情來作
像是打電腦，看小說，看漫畫...反正是靜態的就可以了
如果是要用到大腦的更佳
根據實驗室數據，用腦一小時消耗的熱量比慢跑一小時還多

把電風扇讓給電腦或是乾脆封印起來
冷氣更是禁忌的物品
之後把所有的精神投注到你正在做的這件事上
要是成功了，你會忽視掉時間與氣溫的存在
利用最近這種熱死人天氣
你會一直流汗一直流汗，但是卻完全沒有感覺
藉此達到減肥的效果
而且沒有運動帶來的饑餓感
PS:如果過度投入而忘記去吃飯，那效果更棒
PPS:請做好被老媽幹譙的準備 = =|||

----------


## 蒼木涼月

......慘了..教壞小孩子了.....
========
其實.書上說適當是可以.但是..如果太多...就會出現:乏力,頭暈.容易疲勞.精神不佳等症狀. 
=========
"一滴精十滴血"這個說法是錯誤的哦!在醫學的角度上是不成立的!但是..在某些思想封建的人裏..就........(汗
==========
leopard.去跟你同學說說.這樣下去雖然是可以瘦下來.但是.後果可不是鬧著玩的哦!
=========
慘了...發覺自己也在教壞小孩了....拿平底鍋打自己!!(噹!!!!!!!!!)
系統消息:您被殺死.殺死你的是平底鍋....(殘念....)

----------


## 豹冰

喔~~呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵呵............
(小豹我果然是敗壞風氣的源頭.........XD)
小豹我當然不會傻到用蛋白質脫去法減肥阿= =~~
一天三次想到就累= =~~
不過教官說過...納粹時代有做過一個實驗................
每3H就幫同一個男囚強制DIY一次...............
兩個星期後....此男子還健在= ="
..................(男校的教官似乎特別靈通這些事..........汗)

不過出汗減肥法壓...也許好用但小豹不想嘗試....
基本上小豹是很容易出汗的那種生物......
爆汗時要一直補充水分.....我的電腦跟開隱機約相隔百餘尺................
我........很懶滴= =~~~

到7/5號前小豹能閒一段時間~然後就要開始上課囉= =~~~
7/12號前是上下午半天...
7/15號到8/15就要上整天的暑修了= =~~
好累阿~~前途堪憂阿= =~~~

----------


## ocarina2112

一天一顆蘋果....

嗯

醫生啊、體重啦~

都可以離得遠遠的~~




.................只是會先餓死
這樣而已XDXD

----------


## 狼王白牙

> 一天一顆蘋果....
> 
> 嗯
> 
> 醫生啊、體重啦~
> 
> 都可以離得遠遠的~~


但是道士啊、和尚啦、還有木魚聲  會離得很近 ^_~

==============

培養一種會忘掉吃飯的興趣吧, OnlineGame 不錯

前提是這個東西對自己來講比吃飯還有吸引力

認識一位瘦得跟什麼一樣的傢佸就是這樣玩的

----------


## Fenrir

蘋果餐是還不錯啦...
OLG就有點...我哥就是最好的示範...(XD)
日夜顛倒.人品下降.脾氣火爆.噸位拉不上.染上煙癮.熬夜三天.三餐不嗑
目前他好像185公分(41KG)...加上它又是那種吃不胖的體質...實在是點點點
人終究是會受到環境的影響...
可惜我是獸= =+

----------


## Wolfy

DIY減肥法阿?
我最近才看過YAHOO還是什麼的新聞.
說有效...
其實也不是因為消耗的"蛋白質"啦
是因為DIY的時候可以使體內的整體新陳代謝提高一些.
也就是說...一段時間內的熱量消耗會比平常消耗多.
是這樣來的....
可是...一天要3次以上....那是有需求才DIY的.
沒需求就勉強自己DIT這麼多次...總是不太好的.

----------


## Fenrir

總之好孩子不要亂玩就對了...(用詞正確嗎?)
心寬體胖嘛...(這樣想就好了)
一切順其自然吧(不是放給牠肥不運動XD)

----------


## 雷諾-洛爾米特

。。。感覺你們都很。。。。色阿。。。。（逃）
============
其實。要減肥就是多運動，吃是照常吃，不要絕食，這樣對身體很不好。一天要3次以上DIY。。。。喂。你們才多大啊。這樣子不好吧？會腎虧阿~~~！聼叔叔的話！不要這麼做哦！不然。。。。。後果自行負責。。。

----------

